# new fri



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello!! haven't posted in a long time, things have been going good"Thanks to some of you" , But today I did my weekly check on my tank and found a fry!! A baby Neon-Tatra!!>> Only one so far. Very small, Hiding in The plants .He is in a safe place right now, But what can I do too help hem make it?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you have a quarantine tank? I'd maybe move him there and any other babies you find. (Probably good to have plants in with him.)

I just know that the parents will eat the eggs, and they will eat baby shrimp, so I'm going to assume they will eat their own fry if they catch them.


----------

